# "The Great Virginia Squirrel Hunt": C.F. Phelps WM



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Everyone:

Just wanted to share a picture from a hunt we recently took in Virginia while I was home for Christmas. Dad and I drove up and met some guys that live in and around Fredericksburg. We hunted the C.F. Phelps Wildlife Management Area on Christmas Eve. Made a bunch of trees and were able to harvest 9 squirrels. Not too shabby! As you can see from the tailgait shot, it was quite a social event and we just had a good time hangin' out in the timber and watchin' the cur and feist dogs work.

Thanks for lookin',

-Marc


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice work. How do you eat the squirrel? I have always wanted to eat one.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Essentially any recipe that calls for chicken or rabbit, you can substitute squirrel for it. Basically, we fry the younger ones and crock pot the more mature squirrels.

-Marc


----------

